# Can I use Silica Sand?



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Grain size would matter a little, but silica sand is the same as play sand, quartz = silica, so yes, you can.


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

Some people claim it leaches silicates in the water which cause brown diatom algae. I always thought silica sand was inert.


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

I started that sand not being inert conversation on the reef boards years ago with Craig Bingaman. He was studying silica water concentrations. Rob Toonen was asserting that sand was inert.

I mentioned it is not the silicate that would be a problem in the sands, but feldspar minerals. It's not true that sand = aquarium glass; because most isn't "pure". However, your source water may be as large a issue as adding any substrate that may or may not contribute " a little" to your water.


----------



## nickboudin (Jan 9, 2008)

So, overall, it'll be fine? I've heard some say it's inert, and others say it's not. I believe it's inert, and I hope so. Because it's cheap, and available.


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd play it safe and just get regular black sand at your LFS. Tahitian moon sand. I like that stuff.


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

It's not inert, I just posted that and a search will yield the same thing. However, just because it is not inert doesn't mean it's going to cause big problems. Clays generally have a high silica content and they are a high percentage of many planted substrates too


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I have used it in numerous Tanganyikan tanks for yrs without ill effect.


----------



## nickboudin (Jan 9, 2008)

So what do you guys think? Shall I try it? I'm low on budget for this tank now, and it looks like the only alternative.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

OhNo123 said:


> I'd play it safe and just get regular black sand at your LFS. Tahitian moon sand. I like that stuff.


I use this also and like it:icon_smil It is $20 if you price match it at Petsmart.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I think the most important consideration is how is the sand made black, if that's what you're wanting. If it's truly black sand, go for it... that whole silicates/diatom thing is... well, it happens in just about every tank, regardless of substrate. I had no more issue with diatoms in my 10 gallon with play sand than I did in my 25 gallon with epoxy gravel or 75 gallon with Eco Complete.

You might also be able to locate 3M Color Quartz in black, it's sold for finishing the interiors of swimming pools and also a good choice. It's quartz sand coated in pigmented ceramic.


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

You could try pool filter sand as well. I would say just look over the bag and decide if you want to take the risk. What you going to put under the sand for the roots?


----------



## nickboudin (Jan 9, 2008)

Not sure if I'm going to use anything under the sand. It's a low light, low tech tank, so i'm not really sure yet. I'm still researching things right now, so keep the suggestions comming!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Most people seem to have good results with Pool Filter sand and you may want to compare the cost of Pool Filter sand from a local pool supply shop vs what you are paying for, for silicia sand.

I have two Tom Barr recommended low tech tanks. One is a 5 gallon. It has Seachem Onyx sand capped over, mulm, peat, and leonardite. Plants are doing really well and growing like weeds. No algae whatsoever - 100% No Joke.

I have 3 gallon low tech tank at work. Tahitian Moon Sand capped over mulm, peat, and leonardite. Plants are also growing like weeds. I only had diatom algae in that one and as soon as I threw in one Amano Shrimp, the diatom algae seemed to disappear as quickly as it appeared.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


> I have two Tom Barr recommended low tech tanks. One is a 5 gallon. It has Seachem Onyx sand capped over, mulm, peat, and leonardite. Plants are doing really well and growing like weeds. No algae whatsoever - 100% No Joke.


I have similar results on my 10g. I used onyx gravel instead to cap peat. Low light, non-co2. Zero algae and good plant growth.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

dekstr said:


> I have similar results on my 10g. I used onyx gravel instead to cap peat. Low light, non-co2. Zero algae and good plant growth.


Cool :thumbsup: It's always good to see someone else confirm this. Although I have a ton of substrates at home for testing(flora base, sms, aquasoil I & II, fluorite sand, and poolfilter sand) I am thinking of leaning towards using the Seachem Onyx sand cap over mulm, peat, and leonardite when I set up another 10 gallon low tech tank for my workplace, just cause it has worked so well for the 5 gallon low tech.


----------



## nickboudin (Jan 9, 2008)

Would I get good results, by using peat, and caping with play sand? Any other methods, are appreciated. I'm on a lowwwww budget right now. Trying to pay off a truck at the moment.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Two comments:

1.) Please be *extremely careful not to breath in fine sand*. It can cause silicosis:
http://www.silicosis-net.org/. 

It has even been a point of contention with regard to children's sand boxes and is banned in California parks from my understanding:

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3614/is_200601/ai_n16510689

There's a product called "Safe Sand" which some parents are using instead.

I use a disposable mask when I use a diatom filter. Some may say paranoid but better safe than sorry IMO, and the masks are cheap at Walgreens.

2.) Be sure you go with a large enough grain size to prevent excess anaerobic bacteria. I think pool filter sand has varying sizes. I could never find the pool sand I wanted, so I bought black colorquartz to go with my ecocomplete. I really like it and it's just coated silica.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

LL, your caution is warranted with the diatom powder, please be sure though that you're using an effective mask for the purpose (a rated mask N/P-95 for example). The average inexpensive mask isn't effective, it always makes me laugh and cringe when I see people on DIY shows wearing a 99 cent paper mask for 'protection' when they're spraying paint, news flash, if you can smell the paint it isn't filtering the chemicals!  One needs an actual respirator with cartridges for that. Sorry, I digress.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

indiboi said:


> LL, your caution is warranted with the diatom powder, please be sure though that you're using an effective mask for the purpose (a rated mask N/P-95 for example). The average inexpensive mask isn't effective, it always makes me laugh and cringe when I see people on DIY shows wearing a 99 cent paper mask for 'protection' when they're spraying paint, news flash, if you can smell the paint it isn't filtering the chemicals!  One needs an actual respirator with cartridges for that. Sorry, I digress.


Oh - good point. I do have an N/P-95, but I've been using the flimsy "cough" masks from Walgreens. I should have used the N/P-95.


----------



## nickboudin (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm just going to order some Aquasoil. That's my decision. The tank will wait.


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

nickboudin said:


> So what do you guys think? Shall I try it? I'm low on budget for this tank now, and it looks like the only alternative.


to



> I'm just going to order some Aquasoil. That's my decision. The tank will wait.


Wow, what a turn around.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Countless folks here use silica sand, I dont think there is any question that it can't be used, at leat just due to it being silica. FWIW the worst tank I had with diatom algae was 100% aragonite sand. Its finding a good color/grain size that poses the biggest issues, and FWIW PFS is usually the most consistent size (and its silica still). Just remember the actual composition of the sand will vary depending on where it was collected, and that is going to vary from region to region.


----------



## nickboudin (Jan 9, 2008)

ummyeah said:


> Wow, what a turn around.


Yeah, I know. I realize it's not worth it to get something that's cheap just to "get it done." So I'm just going to wait.


----------

